# .243 factory fur load



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know this question will bring up many different theories, but that is OK. I also know that the .243 is NOT the ideal coyote fur load. But that is what I have and I can't afford a new rifle right now. Anyway...

What would be a good factory cartridge for the .243 to minimize hide damage in a coyote. I know I can't eliminate hide damage, but I can get the least possible from my .243 somehow. And no I will not get into reloading anytime soon.

I know there are many knowledgable gun people on this site. I have seen some of your posts and I can't even understand some of the things you talk about. Please give me some ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

As far as I am concerned there are two schools of thought pertaining to this subject.

#1 is you want the bullet to BLOW up INSIDE thus not creating an exit wound. In my experience this can SOMETIMES be done using the 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip either in the form of Federal Premium Factory Ammo or Winchester Supreme Ballistic Silvertip Ammo. Granted I am quite sure this is going to produce the desired results 100% of the time, but then I am not sure if anything will in a .243. I think if you hit a shoulder this one is either gonna make a mess out of a Coyote, or maybe in extreme circumstances will blow up and not penetrate at all.

#2 is to use whatever bullet / load you use for Deer Hunting in the .243. The theory is the bullet will be consructed heavily enough to get a little expansion to create a killing wound, but not so much as to blow out the back side of the Coyote.

I am in the process of working up a Handload with 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips for my Ruger .243. I am working with Hodgdon's Benchmark Powder and am hoping for a muzzle velocity of 3500 FPS. This will hopefully give me what I am after in terms of bullet performance.

Last winter I used Federal Premiums with 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips, and the only Coyote I had the opportunity to shoot I hit the shoulder. This bullet in that instance was not fur friendly at all.

Larry


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If i were you i would stay away from fast, light explosive rounds with the 243, I've used the 55 ballistic tips, and they do a lot of damage. I would stick with 100g SPBT rounds. Warning they do punch through both sides but they don't open up a huge hole to sow later, just two fairly small ones. My dad use to use 70g & 90g FMJ, i guess they did an ok job if hit right, but watch out because they do have a tendency of spinning and making a huge hole or sometimes a run off with very little blood to follow. Just try a few and see what you like. 
Deano


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah what SDHandgunner Said!!


----------



## possum daddy (Oct 22, 2005)

I think i would try the federal premium vital shock 100 gr nosler partition. it may have a better chance of going through with minimal fragmentation. but it will depend on where you hit it.

you could also try shooting from farther away. the velocity will be down thus limiting the expansion. look at it as a challenge ! lol.....
have fun


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

Fallguy,

I use 85 grain Sierra Game King hollow points on coyotes. They leave a dime sized entrance hole and usually a quarter sized exit hole. Occasionally, if you exit through the far side shoulder, the exit hole will be larger, about tennis ball sized. I would stay away from the ballistic tips in this caliber when using it on coyotes. Makes a mess out of the pelts.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

.17

That shell you talked about. Is Sierra the brand of it? Where could I find these and about how much do they cost for a box? I just got my .243 set up with 95 grain Fusions, which I am going to use this season for deer. I wonder how these would fair on fur? They are about 1000 fps slower than my 55 grain Ballistic tips, which I found to really tear up the hides.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You can get the 85gr. Sierra Gameking Hollow Point Boat Tail bullet in factory loaded ammo from either PMC or Federal. A lot of people say really good things about this bullet.

Since you are sighted in for them, and have them on hand I would give the 95gr. Fusion's a try before I rushed out and bought anything else. I am thinking I would like to try them for Whitetails this fall myself in my .243.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have two boxes of the Fusions. You can get them for not much more than any of the other cheaper rounds. Hopefully I only use a handful of rounds for deer season. Then I can wait to hit a coyote with them and see how they do. Thanks for the info on the Sierras. What exactly does "boat tailed" mean in a cartridge and what does it do for you? I have always wondered that.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm using boat tail for a first time this year, suppose to be more accurate. One of the recipe's I got from SDHandgunner, he knows his ammo !!!

From my knowledge, which is limited, the boat tail is "sloped" on the back side of the lead for better aerodynamics. I'm sure someone on here will have a more educated answer though.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

Fallguy,

I handload the Sierra's for the .243. I have bought the loaded cartridges before, but I forget which ammunition manufacturer loaded them.

A boat-tail bullet is designed to make a bullet longer while still having the same weight as a flat based bullet. This gives the bullet a better ballistic coefficient and, in most cases, a flatter trajectory than a flat based bullet of equal weight.

Hope this answers the question and happy hunting.


----------

